# snake oil?



## sethro1981 (Oct 31, 2016)

Ok so i bought a used d-5 and i cant tell if the autofeed needs rebuilt or not but its not working to great ,but i noticed the cable is pretty rusted up and old ! I was thinking about trying to clean it up before sinking money into a new cable and then auotfeed ,has anyone used anything other than snake oil or wd-40 to lube cables is there a low cost alternative that works as well?I never worried much about having a rust free cable on my manual feed electric eel cause it didnt make a difference !:vs_mad:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

It just might need to be taken apart and cleaned. I love when people throw away good stuff and it only needs a little servicing.

I lube my cables in clean motor oil. I let it soak a while then let it drip on newspaper in a bucket.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I usually use a mixture of motor oil and chainsaw bar oil. That way it doesn't fling it everywhere.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

The auto feed unit might have a grease port for the bearings.

Just send the cable down a grease line  It will keep it slick.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

little bit of diesel in a spray bottle


----------



## sethro1981 (Oct 31, 2016)

plumberinlaw said:


> little bit of diesel in a spray bottle


isnt diesel fuel all thick and gummy after it dries up?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

When my manager rebuilds my drive heads he uses this silver grease, I think its molybdenum disulfide. Not cheap but boy do those parts glide. 



You could try spraying it down with non-chlorinated brake cleaner to clean it which is basically acetone in a can or you can use liquid acetone. Then motor oil for lube.


Or you could take it apart and do it the right way.




.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

sethro1981 said:


> isnt diesel fuel all thick and gummy after it dries up?


My machines never sit long enough to find out;


----------

